# Asking for files of Furtwangler recordings



## Gondowe (Apr 15, 2018)

First, sorry if it is not the correct site for this thread. 
I would like to know if anybody have all the known recordings published ever of Furtwangler. I have all but 14 pieces but I can´t find them. I don´t mind if they are on mp3 files. It´s only for complete.
Greetings and thanks.


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

You can ask the pope. He was presented a complete set of Furtwangler by Merkel.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Brahmsianhorn said:


> You can ask the pope. He was presented a complete set of Furtwangler by Merkel.


If she's got another one lying around, I'll take it.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Brahmsianhorn said:


> You can ask the pope. He was presented a complete set of Furtwangler by Merkel.


I have that same set.

However, mine was dropped off at the door by the local UPS delivery guy. I'm pretty sure he isn't even German. And there was nothing so formal as what the Pope went through to get his set. But the music is the same, mine and the Popes!


----------



## BachIsBest (Feb 17, 2018)

SONNET CLV said:


> I have that same set.
> 
> However, mine was dropped off at the door by the local UPS delivery guy. I'm pretty sure he isn't even German. And there was nothing so formal as what the Pope went through to get his set. But the music is the same, mine and the Popes!


Are you taking religious-type inquiries?


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Brahmsianhorn said:


> You can ask the pope. He was presented a complete set of Furtwangler by Merkel.


I knew something was not right between those two.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Brahmsianhorn said:


> You can ask the pope. He was presented a complete set of Furtwangler by Merkel.


What a picture. Francis is a Furtwängler fanatic, eh?


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

SONNET CLV said:


> I have that same set.
> 
> However, mine was dropped off at the door by the local UPS delivery guy. I'm pretty sure he isn't even German. And there was nothing so formal as what the Pope went through to get his set. But the music is the same, mine and the Popes!


Are you sure? Perhaps there is another Allegri Misiere in the Pope's set that is for Pontifical Ears Only


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Rogerx said:


> I knew something was not right between those two.


Look at the guy standing behind Merkel. He looks like he he is thinking "where are we going to to find shelf space for this? Couldn't she have to burned it to a thumb drive?"


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

SONNET CLV said:


> I have that same set.
> 
> However, mine was dropped off at the door by the local UPS delivery guy. I'm pretty sure he isn't even German. And there was nothing so formal as what the Pope went through to get his set. But the music is the same, mine and the Pope's!





BachIsBest said:


> Are you taking religious-type inquiries?


Not presently. But if you happen to be guilty of collecting recordings in the number and poundage that I do, then I _will_ forgive you your sin.


----------



## Gondowe (Apr 15, 2018)

*Furtwangler recordings*

Hello. Apart from the pope


----------



## Gondowe (Apr 15, 2018)

Hello. Apart from the pope


----------



## Gondowe (Apr 15, 2018)

Sorry the page dont let me add more text.


----------



## Gondowe (Apr 15, 2018)

Hello. Apart from the pope What I'm asking for is:
Brahms Symphony 1 BPO 8-2-1952 (Venezia V-1001), Symphony 3 BPO 25 (o19) -4-1951 (FS, GB 2004), Hungarian DAnce Nº3 BPO 1929 (WFJ18)

Furtwangler Symphony 2 Hessischen Rundfunks, Frankfurt 15-12-1952 (GFS TMK 2006)

Handel Concerto Grosso Op6-10 Teatro Colon 2-5-1950 (Refrain o Guild)

Mozart Eine Kleine Freimaurerkantate WPO 25-9-1950, Die Zauberflote Salzburg 16-8-1950 (Delta classics)

Schubert Symphony 9 WPO 18-6-1950 (Refrain o Delta), Rosamunde Entr’acte 3 1929 (ZYX)

Johann Strauss Pizzicato Polka WPO January 1950 (Toshiba)

Richard Strauss Don Juan Stockholm Sep 1942 (Music and Arts CD814)

Wagner Tannhauser Dich teure Halle WSO 13-10-1935

Weber Der Freischutz Overture BPO del 7-12-1952 (Seven seas)

Anybody have some and could share with me or know where I could purchase or download?

Greetings


----------



## apricissimus (May 15, 2013)

I'm sure people realize this, but I just want to point out in case anyone gets confused: That Furtwangler set that Merkel gave to the pope is big, but not actually _complete_.I believe that a (hypothetical) complete set would be much larger still.


----------



## Gondowe (Apr 15, 2018)

Yes, in fact these recordings I refer are not included in that set. (As far as I Know)


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

The only Brahms 3rds I know of are from 1949 and 1951. I would love if a 1951 were available, but I’ve never seen it.


----------



## Gondowe (Apr 15, 2018)

Brahmsianhorn said:


> The only Brahms 3rds I know of are from 1949 and 1951. I would love if a 1951 were available, but I've never seen it.


The list above is of recordings that exist but now are very difficult/impossible to find. They are enumered in the discography compiled by Zoltán Rockenbauer updated in 2013. So there is a 3rd from 1951 that in any time were published in CD.


----------

